# Florida's My Series Race #4 - The Race Place - Holly Hill, Fl - 4/4/09



## Wizard Of Iz (Sep 8, 2006)

Race #4 of the 2009 *My Series* season is Saturday, April 4th at *The Race Place* in Holly Hill, Florida. The track will open at 8am.

Bring a friend and come to enjoy a fun day of racing on one of the most unique tracks in America.

Here's the running order for the classes:


*GTP* - Amateur & Experienced Divisions _(On the Daytona Road Course_)
*Spec NASCAR* - Amateur & Experienced Divisions _(On the Daytona Tri-Oval)_
*Box 12 *- Spec & Box 12/15 _(On the Daytona Road Course)_
*Open NASCAR * _(On the Daytona Road Course)_
Each class is $15

Call Greg Walker at The Race Place (386) 295-1371 for information and reserve your pit space.


----------

